# Way to Go, Stephen J. Cloobeck



## winger (Oct 2, 2017)

It was announced on a news briefing (such as CNN) that Stephen Cloobeck, founder of DRI, donated $400,000 in support of the GoFundMe account setup to benefit the victims of last night's horrific tragedy.  That allowed the account to hit the initial goal of $500,000, according to one of the speakers. 

https://www.gofundme.com/dr2ks2-las-vegas-victims-fund


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 3, 2017)

That was a very nice donation and act  by Cloobeck.


----------



## winger (Oct 4, 2017)

SJC actually has a history of philanthropic and community involvement.


----------

